# No AI Tweaker in BIOS



## o1dschoo1

zincwyd said:


> I was trying overclock my memory but i cant do it because I dont have the AI Tweaker.


What board do you have


----------



## zincwyd

b450


----------



## iZZ

zincwyd said:


> b450


That's a chipset, not a motherboard model


----------



## TwoCables

Which of these? (in the auto-formatted link below)






All series｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


In ASUS 「All series」 - Motherboards / Components , you could find most appropriate Motherboards / Components based on product features, specification or price. And you also could get product's detail information and comparsion, even add it into the wish list in buy page.




www.asus.com





Or better yet, check your motherboard's manual. You are probably in EZ Mode and you need to go to Advanced Mode. Or, it doesn't have overclocking features. So, look at the manual and go from there.


----------



## zincwyd

i dont really know what kind it is because its a prebuild but i went into cpu-z and it said b450


----------



## zincwyd

the other thing it says is GL10DH


----------



## TwoCables

zincwyd said:


> i dont really know what kind it is because its a prebuild but i went into cpu-z and it said b450


It's probably locked down because it's a pre-built.


----------



## o1dschoo1

zincwyd said:


> the other thing it says is GL10DH


You cant overclock prebuilt computers


----------



## ozlay

It should be under the advanced mode.


----------



## mattliston

o1dschoo1 said:


> You cant overclock prebuilt computers


Dont say that. Majority of "prebuilt" comptuers these days are standard consumer motherboards.

Could be an old BIOS version causing the issue. Or the user.


----------



## RAINFIRE

Try the Search Icon and type in: msinfo32.exe and that will bring up the System Information Applet. More than likely your motherboard will be listed under the 'Baseboard' section. Also, you will see other relevant information there. I've no idea about the mother board on the Asus ROG Strix GL10DH. But the manual doesn't appear to cover the BIOS.









ROG Strix GL10DH | ROG Strix GL10DH | Gaming Desktops｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA






rog.asus.com


----------



## ozlay

I think the GL10DH is/has an oem version of the asus prime b450m-k.


----------



## o1dschoo1

^ just cause it uses a consumer board doesnt mean they dont custom bios it to lock it down.


----------



## zincwyd

this is what it says


----------



## o1dschoo1

zincwyd said:


> this is what it says
> View attachment 2480198


Does not support overclocking. Looked it up. Change the board out if you have to have overclocking


----------



## zincwyd

ok


----------



## mattliston

Overclocking, if disabled, was likely done due to how your motherboard has zero vrm heatsinks. At least, according to pictures online.

VRM temps are necessary to keep down during overclocking.

Best you can do right now is to make sure you have the newest chipset drivers installed, then enable the windows high performance ryzen power plan.

That alone should be worth 5-15% performance over "balanced"


----------



## ozlay

Go into bios and hit F7 for the advanced menu. Then go to the advanced tap and scroll down until you see "AMD overclocking". Open and hit accept on the user agreement. And after that you should have a dumbed down version of the Ai tweaker. And you can set the ram timing and speed in there.


----------



## Olenmonkey

ozlay said:


> Go into bios and hit F7 for the advanced menu. Then go to the advanced tap and scroll down until you see "AMD overclocking". Open and hit accept on the user agreement. And after that you should have a dumbed down version of the Ai tweaker. And you can set the ram timing and speed in there.



The GL10DH does NOT have any overclocking options. The advanced BIOS setup does NOT include AI overclocking/tweaker, or any ability to change any clock speeds. mattliston was correct; the board lacks necessary heat sinking to safely overclock. If you were to somehow manage to overclock a GL10DH, it would die very quickly.


----------



## ragesethi

o1dschoo1 said:


> What board do you have


 i got a prebuilt and i cant find my motherboard


----------



## o1dschoo1

ragesethi said:


> i got a prebuilt and i cant find my motherboard


You can't overclock it then


----------



## kasperfilipiak8

Could you help me i have no ai overclock tuner my motherboard is asus prime b360m-a and the version is 2811 Rec X.0x


----------



## kasperfilipiak8

gh


----------



## mattliston

kasperfilipiak8 said:


> Could you help me i have no ai overclock tuner my motherboard is asus prime b360m-a and the version is 2811 Rec X.0x


you need a z370 or z390 board to overclock your 8th generation intel processor. B360 and B365 chipsets do NOT have overclocking enabled.

Your processor also needs to be unlocked when matched to an unlocked chipset.

I found this out by searching your motherboard, finding it on the Asus website, and reading the first page that says the maximum ddr4 speed is 2666, which indicates no overclocking.


----------

